# 8 year old HP lap top puked.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes it was repaired in a weeks time, etc said that he removed stuff that shouldn't be on a 8 year old computer is how it was fixed. seemed to work ok but Kare said maybe I should replace the antique thing. Told her no I was not going to buy a new computer since they all now come with windows ten except apple. She says then buy an apple, Got a MacBook Pro. Have to laugh at the sales people how ever, insisted I take a free disk of Kerpersky anti virus and install it on the computer. It doesn't have a CD disk drive DA!

Am having fun learning to use it. Had a royal fit trying to hook it to the internet. Called the ISP and got some person who *spoke English as well as my dogs,* totally gave me a case of creeping red azz and would switch ISP companies if we were able. I am an American and speak mid west American english, not some form of India or other country where they people work for next to nothing. I next called the tea support of the company where I bought the computer and was placed on hold for 10 minutes listening to all the automated message to speak with a person. Once the person go on he told me I had to go on hold again for a computer person. told him I would just return the computer to the store Monday morning as it was to complicated for me and I was tired of spending my time and not getting answers for a simple question.


Stuffed it back in the box and went out and worked on some simple stuff I know how to do. Lawn mower blade was filed with a normal bastard mill file to a keen edge, then washed my truck and use the detailing mothers wax to spray on it then wipe the water off for a shiny hard water spot free shine. 
Loaded the z turn on the trailer and went to mow my lawns. 


When I returned Kare said she hooked the computer to the internet by clicking on WIFI instead of ethernet which our DSL is supposed to be.

Any one able to explain in good english how to make the print bigger and set the clock on a MacBook Pro?


. Al


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

I feel your pain....and frustration.
This is a old HP as well....and gets a "tune up" every once in awhile but keep expecting it to die any day now....(for 2 years).....
Gets a slowdown/hang up pretty regular.....Task master says... 100% disk...(????)
Oh yeah, vid's don't play most pf the time....

When I bring it in the Geek Squad guys, to take a look ...they put on rubber gloves, ..open it ...gotta hang on to the left corner....it broke, so I used Gorilla glue on it....

When open.... the "T", "H", "N" no longer are visible...and the "N", "J" "K"....have to hit hard...crumbs in the key board...(I think)????
They actually do a good job....I think they look at me...and this old HP...and take pity on us.

Bought 2 Lenovo laptops that can be a tablet as well....2 years ago...after the last repair.
Had to buy "Windows whatever" ...Again...That is also a PITA.

One.....have used off and on to keep updates and remember how it works....The one I was having a problem find HST log-in page.

The are small and what.... a PITA to KEEP THE ZOOM to stay where I set it????
Goes from 125% to 480% down to 40%.....on one move of the cursor???

I should back up my latest pic's....do try to keep them on thumb drives....so when this dies...won't lose too much.
The other (same machine) has been out of the box since start up.....
I suppose I should fire it up and see if it still works......when I feel up to it.

I like a computer to play with...not work on.....

Good luck with your new machine......
AND
If any one know how to LOCK the ZOOM.....I would appreciate the help.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

alleyyooper said:


> Yes it was repaired in a weeks time, etc said that he removed stuff that shouldn't be on a 8 year old computer is how it was fixed.


Eight years ago (2009) we were well into the Intel Core 2 Duo processor era. If you're patient there's no reason why you can't use a computer with a C2D processor today, even with Windows 10. The important thing is to keep the processor heat sink free of dust and replace the CMOS battery. Other than that, a dual core processor and 4GB memory machine should work fine for the average computer user. As long as it's a dual core processor it will support 64-bit operating systems and applications.

What I do to C2D computers to give them more pep is to replace the hard drive with a solid state drive (SSD). SSD's access data about 10 times faster than a hard drive, so it really speeds the system up a lot. You might consider getting a SSD. You can pick up a 160GB SSD for maybe $40 at eBay.

Fashioning a 2009 vintage computer for wifi should be a simple matter, even if the computer didn't come from the factory with a wifi adapter. You can pick up USB wifi adapters at eBay for cheap.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Any dual core should still be usable. Even some of the last of the single core stuff, especially if its hyperthreaded. And you can get by with 2GB RAM. 4GB or more is better of course with windows.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Hunter I have the same problem with the old HP and the zoom. be typeing an e mail and it will be so big a 3 letter word is all that will fit a screen, next second the whole novel war and peace can be read with out turning a page. 

Must be nice to have a brain you can computer talk way above most people that use this forum.

I would just for now like to be able to make the print I am looking at bigger than a nats behind.
also like to be able to find the flash drive on this machine so I can put the new beautiful pictures on that I took today. Yes they do seem to be nicer than they look on the old HP.

. Al


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL....I know how to turn it on......hate changes...and don't like to work on the computer....I want to play with it.

Been messing around....making some progress......but if you recall this was the same machine that I couldn't get to the HT home page...on.

Good luck


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

My HP of similar vintage just plain died some time back. I replaced it with a new one with Windows 10 and needed next to no time to learn to thoroughly hate that abomination. I ended up buying Zorin 12, which is a Linux-based operating system deliberately arranged to feel like home to a Windows 7 user, and although I ended up having to hire a real computer tech to install it, I believe it is the best 19 Euros I ever spent for something pertaining to a computer. By the way, if you order the download, it is from Ireland. Either use PayPal or call your bank before using your card. I got both of my cards temporarily shut down that way!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Made some progress last night with MacBook. I figured out how to turn the volume down on it. Also uploaded pictures to it, they look nicer than the old HP ones do and they are the same pictures. Couldn't figure out how to put the pictures on a flash drive from the Mac. Nor up load them to a storage site so the HP comes out to do that. Still haven't got that clock figured out or the print bigger.

 Al


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

alleyyooper said:


> Made some progress last night with MacBook. I figured out how to turn the volume down on it. Also uploaded pictures to it, they look nicer than the old HP ones do and they are the same pictures. Couldn't figure out how to put the pictures on a flash drive from the Mac. Nor up load them to a storage site so the HP comes out to do that. Still haven't got that clock figured out or the print bigger.
> 
> Al


 This nearly 10 year old iMac the monitor is starting to fail. I see white lines streaking down from top to bottom Not bad yet but if a movie is playing like on youtube I see these streaks. And the monitor IS getting dimmer also. And I really see these streaks when just viewing the desktop.
Sooooo I am going to get a new PC monitor, set it in front of the iMac, and then use a HDMI cable from the iMac to the PC monitor, and then I will have a fresh brand new picture clear of these white streaks. Which now will be a LED one instead of the old picture shown on the iMac which is LCD. That way I can put off for awhile yet before I get a new iMac. Cause the Computer itself the iMac is working great, just the LCD is failing. LOL


----------

